# J'ai la guitare qui me démange ... Appel aux grateux !



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

hello,

depuis quelques temps j'ai envi d'apprendre la guitare, je sais bien qu'il faut commencer avec une acoustique, mais pour éviter les problèmes avec les voisins   (il va me falloir un moment avant de sortir un truc potable  ), je m'oriente plus vers une électrique avec un casque. Pour corser la chose (Patoch  ) je pense acheter une gratte d'occasion (les cash express de Paris sont plein de Guitare a pas cher), mais :

-Que Choisir pour débuter ?
-que faut-il vérifier sur une gratte d'occaz ?
-quelle "méthode" choisir pour commencer ? 

enjoy :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> hello,
> 
> depuis quelques temps j'ai envi d'apprendre la guitare, je sais bien qu'il faut commencer avec une acoustique, mais pour éviter les problèmes avec les voisins   (il va me falloir un moment avant de sortir un truc potable :siffle), je m'oriente plus vers une électrique avec un casque. Pour corser la chose (Patoch  ) je pense acheter une gratte d'occasion (les cash express de Paris sont plein de Guitare a pas cher), mais :
> 
> ...



Vu que t'es une tanche qui n'a rien fait à part la flute depuis le collège, je te conseille plutôt la basse... Y'a moins de cordes...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Juillet 2009)

Ou le triangle. C'est bien le triangle.


----------



## moonlight serenade (7 Juillet 2009)

c'est quoi ton budget?
sinon pour débuté, ta un tres bon prog dispo sur mac, qui s'apelle guitar pro
http://www.guitar-pro.com/fr/
et tu evux joué quels genre de trucs?


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

250 euros pour une gratte, le petit ampli et le casque je peu en avoir un pour pas cher 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h59 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Ou le triangle. C'est bien le triangle.



longue vie au triangle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu que t'es une tanche qui n'a rien fait à part la flute depuis le collège, je te conseille plutôt la basse... Y'a moins de cordes...



non gratte 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------




moonlight serenade a dit:


> c'est quoi ton budget?
> sinon pour débuté, ta un tres bon prog dispo sur mac, qui s'apelle guitar pro
> http://www.guitar-pro.com/fr/
> et tu evux joué quels genre de trucs?



orienter blue / rock


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> ...
> et tu evux joué quels genre de trucs?



Connaissant les goûts déviants du bestiau, ça devrait être du trash-core-death-fuck-brutal-métal... Il en est très friand :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------




macinside a dit:


> orienter blue / rock


Tapette!


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Connaissant les goûts déviants du bestiau, ça devrait être du trash-core-death-fuck-brutal-métal... Il en est très friand :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------
> 
> ...



je suis pas Dark tintin moi, je veux pas une gratte de metaleux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je suis pas Dark tintin moi, je veux pas une gratte de metaleux



Bouge pas... Je t'appelle Sonnyboy...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bouge pas... Je t'appelle Sonnyboy...



je lui ai déjà envoyer un MP


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juillet 2009)

salut,

Fait gaffe aux guitares de chez Cash Truc (cash converter ou les autres j' imagine). Du moins si je me souviens bien mes derniers passages dans ces lieux ce sont des guitares 'neuves' dont je sais plus la marque, mais toutes les memes et valent pas un clou.

Vaux mieux acheter une entree de gamme ou une occase dans une boutique. Le vendeur pourra en plus de conseiller, te l'accorder, etc... 

Ben si t'es a Paname, un passage a Pigalle est obligé. Zut c'est quoi le nom de la rue, dire que je l'ai parcouru des milliers de fois en bavant devant les vitrines (de guitare vous meprennez pas :love.

Choppe un petit accordeur pas cher (utile quand on debute) en passant. 

Que regarder? euh un peu tout et on va dire que t'as moins de risque avec une electrique qu' une accoustique (question lutherie, ya beaucoup moins de risque d'avoir un pepin).

Avant d'acheter, sache aussi qu'il y a en gros 2 types de sons suivant les micros de ta gratte:
- micro double bobinage: typé gibson, blues, chaud, epais, guns n roses ou Lenny Kravitz.
- micro simple bobinage: typé fender, cristallin, clean, mark knopfler, jimi hendrix

Je pense que tu devrait d'abord essayer d'identifier parmi les 2 sons celui qui te plait. 

Pour la meilleure methode, dans mon cas, ca a ete d'essayer de jouer mes morceaux preferes, et maintenant avec le net t'as aucun probleme pour trouver des partitions.

Ah j' oubliais, tu sais ce qu'es un tablature? c'est la premiere chose a comprendre et ensuite tu peux essayer de tout jouer (a moins que tu soit deja cale en solfege )

bon courage

mac*gyver... mais aussi grateux


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Ah j' oubliais, tu sais ce qu'es un tablature? c'est la premiere chose a comprendre et ensuite tu peux essayer de tout jouer (a moins que tu soit deja cale en solfege )



le principe oui, mais je suis nioub dans ce domaine :rose:

sinon j'aime bien les sons chauds 

sinon ça sera après l'été, je viens de changer une serrure et c'était pas prévu


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu que t'es une tanche qui n'a rien fait à part la flute depuis le collège, je te conseille plutôt la basse... Y'a moins de cordes...



tu sais c'qu'elle te dit la basse


----------



## WebOliver (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> le principe oui, mais je suis nioub dans ce domaine :rose:
> 
> sinon j'aime bien les sons chauds



Les sons chauds? C'est tout trouvé: l'orgue de barbarie! T'y as pensé?

[YOUTUBE]wrTbqkOFZmo[/YOUTUBE]

Au diable les préjugés! Lance-toi. Mais ne brûle pas les étapes. Tu seras un grand!

Merci qui? Merci Web'O.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

bon alors tout d'abord je tiens à défendre ce magnifique instrument qu'est la basse!!! Je m'insurge contre tous ceux qui pourront dire que c'est de la guitare pour attardés parce qu'il n'y a que 4 cordes c'est pas du tout vrai! A la base je joue de la basse depuis un bon bout de temps et de la guitare depuis pas mal de temps aussi (un peu moins quand même), et ben je trouve ça plus complexe la basse que la guitare, peut etre parce que je n'ai pas le même niveau...

Bref pour en revenir au sujet, personnellement je ne te conseil pas trop les magasins types cash express la seul gratte que j'ai acheté la bas j'ai eu que des merdes!
Par contre pigalle c'est vraiment super pour voir et toucher, après pour acheter je trouve ça un peu cher et j'ai tendance à me tourner vers les annonces du net (ça fait toujours péter un cable à mon papa qui lui est commerçant mais que veux tu...), sur audiofanzine ou zikinf. 

Au passage j'en profite pour faire de la promo pour ma gratte, j'en vends une 170, mais je ne pense pas qu'elle t'intéresse c'est une dean VX alors pour le blues...

J'en profite aussi pour laisser à tous les bassistes débutants mais aussi confirmés le liens de mon blog qui parle surtout de basse, mais pas que!

Et au passage j'en profite juste pour t'encourager dans cette voie sérieusement la musique c'est vraiment juste géniale, ça te permet de t'évader d'aller juste 5 minutes dans ton monde où tu es complètement libre c'est toi qui tient l'instrument c'est toi le maitre du jeu, et encore plus dans le blues qui est un style que j'aime bien écouter mais sans plus, mais qui par contre est un style que j'adore jouer surtout à la basse! (si tu veux des lignes de blues pour débuter un petit mp quand tu as ta gratte et je t'envois ça!)

Et puis si t'as des questions surtout n'hésites pas je me ferai un plaisir d'y répondre!


----------



## Le Gognol (8 Juillet 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Fait gaffe aux guitares de chez Cash Truc (cash converter ou les autres j' imagine). Du moins si je me souviens bien mes derniers passages dans ces lieux ce sont des guitares 'neuves' dont je sais plus la marque, mais toutes les memes et valent pas un clou.



Exact, la marque c'est XP (ça ne s'invente pas ) et c'est de la daube neuve. Faut vraiment pas acheter là bas, et aller dans une boutique spécialisée pour tenter le neuf d'entrée de gamme ou l'occasion. Commence par définir ton style et ton son (quel genre de morceaux tu veux jouer quoi), ça t'aidera à choisir un modèle...

'+


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

et justement pour te choisir une "famille" de gratte (strat tele sg les pauls et cie) je te conseil un magasin port de pantin où les vendeurs sont vraiment super super sympa c'est woodbrass, mais eux ne vendent que du neuf...


----------



## moonlight serenade (8 Juillet 2009)

en parlant de woodbrass, celle la on m'en a dit le plus grand bien pour un débutant et le prix est attractif, la serie affinity de chez squier

http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+SQUIER+TELECASTER+AFFINITY+-+ARCTIC+WHITE#Avis
ou la version strat, plus polyvalente surement, moins typée blues
http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+SQUIER+-+AFFINITY+SERIES+-+BULLET+STRAT+-+BROWN+SUNBURST
Enfinsi y'a l'occasion d'essayer.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

c'est sur que squier est une valeur sur, j'ai eu une basse et une guitare chez eux, pas grand chose à redire, j'ai revendu ma gratte pour une autre aujourd'hui je cherche à en racheter une parce que je n'ai pas les finances pour une fender...


----------



## moonlight serenade (8 Juillet 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> c'est sur que squier est une valeur sur, j'ai eu une basse et une guitare chez eux, pas grand chose à redire, j'ai revendu ma gratte pour une autre aujourd'hui je cherche à en racheter une parce que je n'ai pas les finances pour une fender...



surtout les séries afinity , elles ont bonne réputation meme si c'est du sous fender et si je garantis pas que les mécaniques tiendront dix ans. Et puis, elles ont le grain, le son "fender" meme si c'est bien sur pas des vraies 'strats'. j'en ai essayé une une fois, la telecaster et j'ai été étonné du son que je trouvais au moins comparable aux strats mexicaines.
pour le prix qu'il veut mettre, ca me parait etre un bon compromis.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AICV4FYf_cw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmH_pWlMXOk&feature=related


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

Rien ne vaut une Ken lawrence de toutes façons.

Pour les basses, c'est Sadowsky en 4 ou 5 cordes.


----------



## rizoto (8 Juillet 2009)

Pour mackinside, le mieux, c'est probablement Guitar Hero


----------



## krystof (8 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> hello, depuis quelques temps j'ai envi d'apprendre la guitare



Si tu veux rentrer dans la légende, ta première gratte, tu la fabriques toi-même.

Une planche, 3 bouts de ficelle et quelques clous feront l'affaire.


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une Ken lawrence de toutes façons.
> 
> Pour les basses, c'est Sadowsky en 4 ou 5 cordes.



et ben dis donc, monsieur a des gouts de luxe!


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour mackinside, le mieux, c'est probablement Guitar Hero



Mackie, un _hero _ ?  















y a une lettre qui va pas


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> et ben dis donc, monsieur a des gouts de luxe!



Si y'a bien un truc que je regrette, c'est de m'être séparé de ma sadowsky 5 cordes, d'un son magnifique mais en concert elle était trop lourde


----------



## jugnin (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si y'a bien un truc que je regrette, c'est de m'être séparé de ma sadowsky 5 cordes, d'un son magnifique mais en concert elle était trop lourde



Tafiole !


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si y'a bien un truc que je regrette, c'est de m'être séparé de ma sadowsky 5 cordes, d'un son magnifique mais en concert elle était trop lourde



je comprends... La seul fois ou j'ai pue en voir et en tester une c'est chez le père d'un pot, en plus je jouais sur un gros ampli 300W marshall si mes souvenirs sont bons et le son était vraiment super, mais bon moi je suis déjà super content avec ma jaguar qui est vraiment au top!

Par contre je n'ai jamais trop accroché avec les 5 cordes, je ne sais pas pourquoi...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

J'ai gardé ma Jackson Kelly 4 cordes avec l'Ampeg SVT 400w, mais je ne la joue plus&#8230;


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

c'est sympa aussi!


Par contre ce que j'aime bien pour jouer comme un bourin c'est la rickenbacker du papa de ma copine!:love::love::love:


----------



## Bassman (8 Juillet 2009)

pouah les rickenbacker


----------



## estcethomas (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> pouah les rickenbacker



oui? tu n'aimes pas?


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Si y'a bien un truc que je regrette, c'est de m'être séparé de ma sadowsky 5 cordes, d'un son magnifique mais en concert elle était trop lourde


 
En concert oui... mais là... t'aurais du la garder...

Mouahahahahah !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> pouah les rickenbacker



Quand MONSIEUR Lemmy Kilmister joue de la Ricken... Les merdeux se taisent ou courent se cacher aux fonds des bois... 






Et celle-la...






C'est juste pour les quelques merdeux bien-militants qui disent aimer le rock... :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand MONSIEUR Lemmy Kilmister joue de la Ricken...



Voilà, faut recadrer de temps en temps  :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand MONSIEUR Lemmy Kilmister joue de la Ricken... Les merdeux se taisent ou courent se cacher aux fonds des bois...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et alors ?  J'ai le droit de pas aimer le son des ricken  
Nan mais oh !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Rue Victor Massé dans le 9ème.
Tu te fais tous les magasins et tu essaies.
Pour du chaud, t'as les epiphone. C'est du humbucker mais relativement clair dans les aiguës. 
Micro Gibson si tu prends pas trop de la merde.
Pour 250 euros tu te chopes une G ou une Lespaul.


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

Apres quelques recherche je pense effectivement partir sur une LesPaul


----------



## Bassman (9 Juillet 2009)

Lespaul à 250 euros ? :mouais:

Alors c'est pas une vraie Lespaul, donc de la même qualité qu'une squier.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Bah ouai. Une Epiphone.
C'est toujours mieux qu'une Squier.


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

et pourquoi pas une vraie LesPaul une bonne gibson? Le prix peut être...?:rateau:


----------



## moonlight serenade (9 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah ouai. Une Epiphone.
> C'est toujours mieux qu'une Squier.



pas sur pas sur. Epiphone, ils font de bonnes guitares en moyen et haut de gamme, mais en entrée de gamme, c abusé les crincrins que c'est. enfin celles que g testées.

sinon, pour un look les paul, y'a les gibson melody maker qui doivent se négocier a 300 euros d'occaze. jamais essayé mais je sais qu'elle se vendent comme des petits pains.
un lien pour les avis
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/guitare-lp/gibson/Les-Paul-Melody-Maker/avis/
http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+GIBSON+LES+PAUL+MELODY+MAKER+-+VINTAGE+SUNBURST


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

monsieur SonnyBoy, ma conseiller de regarde ce genre de chose pour débuter : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250461314351


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

Comme je le dis à Mackie dans le MP, de toute façon les autres marques (epiphone, squier et les autres) sont faites en chine, ou en corée...

CORT fabrique pour tout le monde et maitrise les procédés depuis longtemps. Ils font de bonnes grattes sous leur marque... et pas cher.

Larry Coryell que personne ne connaît joue là dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2009)

Ah ouai. Cort. 
La X6 est pas trop mal mais c'est pas ce que tu veux.
Mais j'insiste. Une Epiphone G400 par exemple, c'est pas cher et très bien pour se faire la main.
L'électronique est pas haut de gamme mais en bidouillant un peu, t'as une très bonne lutherie et des micros honorables pour commencer.


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

je n'ai jamais testé une cort en guitare mais en basse elles sont sympa.
Le seul truc c'est que je ne suis pas sur qu'elle corresponde vraiment pour un jeu blues... Mais encore une fois je parle que pour les basses!


----------



## moonlight serenade (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Comme je le dis à Mackie dans le MP, de toute façon les autres marques (epiphone, squier et les autres) sont faites en chine, ou en corée...
> 
> CORT fabrique pour tout le monde et maitrise les procédés depuis longtemps. Ils font de bonnes grattes sous leur marque... et pas cher.
> 
> Larry Coryell que personne ne connaît joue là dessus...



ah c'est vrai! y'a les cort aussi. tu penses a la série Xénox avec le corps Lp? j'ai jamais essayé cort en éléctrique mais je sais qu'en acoustique ils font de bonnes grattes. c'est eux qui ont la gratte acoustique d'entrée de gamme la + vendue au monde j'crois, la corth earth 100.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h39 ----------




estcethomas a dit:


> je n'ai jamais testé une cort en guitare mais en basse elles sont sympa.
> Le seul truc c'est que je ne suis pas sur qu'elle corresponde vraiment pour un jeu blues... Mais encore une fois je parle que pour les basses!



j'ai pensé comme toi. j'aurais cru que c'était plus pour le métal, vu le manche, mais je sais pas en fin de compte.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h40 ----------




macinside a dit:


> monsieur SonnyBoy, ma conseiller de regarde ce genre de chose pour débuter : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250461314351



ouais mais tant qu'a faire achetes sur woodbrass ou dans un magasin qui ai pignon sur rue.
elle est au meme prix.
http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+CORT+-+SERIE+M+-+M200BRM+-+BORDEAUX+METALLISE#Avis

achter un gratte sur ebay...j'apréhenderais!.


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+GIBSON+LES+PAUL+MELODY+MAKER+-+VINTAGE+SUNBURST



pas très cher en neuve ...


----------



## moonlight serenade (9 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> pas très cher en neuve ...



non d'occaze, si tu cherches de l'occaze. tu peux l'avoir a 300 euros, voire moins sur paris.
c'est en tout cas son prix d'occaze. entre 250 et 300 euros
vite fait,
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Gibson-Melody-Ma...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1229|293:1|294:50

ensuite, si tu veux une cort qui ai un look les paul, je te conseillerais plutot celle la que la M200.
http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+CORT+-+SERIE+ZENOX+-+Z42WR+-+BORDEAUX+TRANSLUCIDE


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

Moi j'ai juste dit ce que j'en pensais... entre une épiphone chinoise et une cort j'hésiterais pas... mais après le look est important aussi...

Quoi qu'il en soit ce sera ma dernière contribution à ce fil, le matos c'est pipo, et je parle en connaissance de cause parce que j'en ai acheté des conneries, pour finir avec une strat et un ampli...

Tchuss.


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi j'ai juste dit ce que j'en pensais... entre une épiphone chinoise et une cort j'hésiterais pas... mais après le look est important aussi...
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit ce sera ma dernière contribution à ce fil, le matos c'est pipo, et je parle en connaissance de cause parce que j'en ai acheté des conneries, pour finir avec une strat et un ampli...
> 
> Tchuss.



et tu me donnerai pas une bonne "méthode" pour débuter ?


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2009)

Naan... je t'ai dit dans le MP un truc important...

"prend pas une acoustique si c'est l'électrique qui te plaît"

Si ça te plaît et que tu t'amuses tu continueras... donc cherche pas de méthodes, mais essaie très vite de te faire plaisir à jouer des petites conneries que tu connais... internet est très bien pour ça... Les méthodes c'est pour les vieux.


----------



## cbbastopolo (9 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, je te conseille de jeter un oeil sur ce genre de guitares Les DANELECTRO   = dano's  rule



Le total look&Feeling vintage pour à peine 200 pauvre roros, c'est bluesy et rock'n'roll à souhait ( parfaites aussi en slide guitare )
Elles sont vraiment bien ces "petites" guitares
pour débuter autant avoir un bon instrument, qui plus est,  cool et original.

je peut pas resister, un autre model en action sur le tube


----------



## moonlight serenade (9 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et tu me donnerai pas une bonne "méthode" pour débuter ?



T'apprends les accords de base, que tu trouves partout sur internet. Tu cherches les tablatures des morceaux que tu aimes, ou meme, les chansons avec les noms d'accord notés sur les paroles et tu te lances. Pour les tablatures, t'as Guitar pro qui est vraiment tres bien fait, avec les accords tablatures, qui défilent pendant la lecture de la partition. ca peut t'aidé a comprende la rythmique(croche double croches, toussa)
tu vas faire un tour sur youtube aussi. Y'a plein de lecons en ligne.
La technique ca vient apres, surtout que tu veux pas jouer du classique, ni du jazz. Pour le rock, c'est des accords basiques.


----------



## estcethomas (9 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Naan... je t'ai dit dans le MP un truc important...
> 
> "prend pas une acoustique si c'est l'électrique qui te plaît"
> 
> Si ça te plaît et que tu t'amuses tu continueras... donc cherche pas de méthodes, mais essaie très vite de te faire plaisir à jouer des petites conneries que tu connais... internet est très bien pour ça... Les méthodes c'est pour les vieux.



tout à fait d'accord fais toi plaisir c'est vraiment ça le meilleur chope des tablature assez facile sur lesquels tu peux te faire plaisir! et pour ça quand j'ai commencer la gratte j'ai fait un truc tout con j'ai tapé "tablature débutant" sur google et tu vas tomber dans les premiers liens sur un site qui s'appel partoch et où t'auras plein de tabs pour débutant!

Pour ce qui est de lui une tablature j'avais fais un billet la dessus: ici, bon c'est pour la basse mais ça marche aussi pour la guitare sauf que tu rajoutes deux lignes!


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Les méthodes c'est pour les vieux.



Sinon, il peut aussi contacter notre Maître à penser. Celui sans qui rien ne se serait fait, surtout le mi bémol


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Naan... je t'ai dit dans le MP un truc important...
> 
> "prend pas une acoustique si c'est l'électrique qui te plaît"
> 
> Si ça te plaît et que tu t'amuses tu continueras... donc cherche pas de méthodes, mais essaie très vite de te faire plaisir à jouer des petites conneries que tu connais... internet est très bien pour ça... Les méthodes c'est pour les vieux.



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec sonny, aussi bien pour les grattes fabriquées en chine par rapport à du Cort, et sur la "méthode".

Si je devais choisir, je commencerai aussi sur du Cort.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Bah ouai. Une Epiphone.
> C'est toujours mieux qu'une Squier.



Là je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi! J'ai une squier que j'ai achetée vraiment pas cher et qui est de très bonne qualité. Elles se valent

Pour pas trop cher, tu peux carrément t'acheter la signature de Omar Rodriguez (329 euros)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> Là je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi! J'ai une squier que j'ai achetée vraiment pas cher et qui est de très bonne qualité. Elles se valent



Si tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Si tu veux.



Je sens une pointe d'ironisme et je n'aime pas trop ça... surtout quand je sais que j'ai raison :rateau:

C'est clair que si tu veux comparer avec la squier hello kitty ca va pas le faire. Ma première guitare était une squier fat strat standard. Ca doit tourner autour des 300 euros, pas plus. Et encore maintenant je la trouve intéressante.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> Je sens une pointe d'ironisme et je n'aime pas trop ça... surtout quand je sais que j'ai raison :rateau:
> 
> C'est clair que si tu veux comparer avec la squier hello kitty ca va pas le faire. Ma première guitare était une squier fat strat standard. Ca doit tourner autour des 300 euros, pas plus. Et encore maintenant je la trouve intéressante.



C'est du bois de merde, de la mécanique de merde, de l'électronique de merde et des micros de merde.
Pour 100 euros de plus t'as une vraie lutherie et des vrais micros. Pour le reste, si tu veux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est du bois de merde, de la mécanique de merde, de l'électronique de merde et des micros de merde.
> Pour 100 euros de plus t'as une vraie lutherie et des vrais micros. Pour le reste, si tu veux.



Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi mais je vais clore ce dialogue ici car là n'est pas la question du topic.

Je pense que si il veut une guitare pas cher et pas pourrave, les bons vieux modèles strat de squier vont nickel.

Voilà


----------



## moonlight serenade (10 Juillet 2009)

babastutz a dit:


> Je sens une pointe d'ironisme et je n'aime pas trop ça... surtout quand je sais que j'ai raison :rateau:
> 
> C'est clair que si tu veux comparer avec la squier hello kitty ca va pas le faire. Ma première guitare était une squier fat strat standard. Ca doit tourner autour des 300 euros, pas plus. Et encore maintenant je la trouve intéressante.



C clair qu'il y a de tout chez squier. Du pire au meilleur, mais parait-il que depuis quelques années chez fender, ils ont fait de gros efforts, face a la concurrence de cort et ibanez, en sortant certaines séries qui valent largement les strats méxicaines, pour quasiment deux fois moins cher.
je pense a celle la notamment, un vrai son télécaster pour ce prix! j'tais halluciné en l'essayant, meme si niveau de la lutherie, c'est pas le pérou non plus.
http://www.woodbrass.com/GUITARE+ELECTRIQUE+SQUIER+-+AFFINITY+SERIES+-+TELE+-+METALLIC+BLUE.
le mieux pour revenir au sujet, ca serait qu'il en essaie plusieurs de celles qui lui ont été conseillées.


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> C'est du bois de merde, de la mécanique de merde, de l'électronique de merde et des micros de merde.
> Pour 100 euros de plus t'as une vraie lutherie et des vrais micros. Pour le reste, si tu veux.



kof kof.

C'est sûr que si c'est acheté chez malingo* ça sera de la daube. Mais acheté chez un vendeur d'instrument (j'ai un excellent luthier si ça t'interresse Mackie), c'est du même niveau.

Je suis surpris d'un tel avis Khyu te connaissant.

Non pour 100 euros, t'as pas une vraie lutherie, tu as un instrument de série.
Les vraies guitares de lutherie, ou de bonnes qualités c'est 1000 euros minimum dans la plupart des cas.

Après c'est valable pour toutes les marques et toutes les gammes : 
Le bois est vivant, et la manière de stocker la guitare conditionne ses performances.
On peut rendre une Lespaul (une vraie, pas une bouse épiphone) catastrophique avec limite des bourgeons sur le manche parce qu'elle est très mal entretenue et stockée, tout comme l'on peut avoir une squier, ligier, ibanez, cort à un prix très raisonnable qui sera parfaite en terme de comportement.

L'électronique, c'est la même chose. Vous voulez parler qualité ? Alors c'est pas dans les prix de mackie.

Les histoires de goût n'aideront pas Mackie, parce qu'ils sont subjectif.

Mackie : chaque guitare est unique, même celles produitent en série. Il faut que tu ailles les essayer (poids, position, sensation de toucher, gueule qui te plaît ou pas). Même si tu ne sais pas encore jouer, poses là sur tes genoux, vois comment tu te sens avec la gratte en main.
Demande au vendeur des conseils, regarde surtout si le manche est droit (il ne doit avoir aucun défaut en magasin, c'est une gratte neuve, ils n'ont aucunes excuses au magasin, c'est censé être des professionnels), pince les cordes sur toutes les cases pour voir si le son ne frise pas, regarde comment elle vibre quand elle n'est pas branchée.

Et avant tout, fais toi plaisir dans ton budget.

*j'ai habillement caché le nom de cette chaîne discount de la musique


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Il faut que tu ailles les essayer (poids, position, sensation de toucher, gueule qui te plaît ou pas).
> 
> poses là sur tes genoux, vois comment tu te sens avec.
> 
> ...



Alors Mackie... Ça commence à te plaire la guitare ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2009)

Moi quand j'ai acheté un appareil photo, je suis pas venu vous casser les couilles !!!


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai acheté un appareil photo, je suis pas venu vous casser les couilles !!!



va faire un tour dans le forum photo


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> kof kof.
> 
> C'est sûr que si c'est acheté chez malingo* ça sera de la daube. Mais acheté chez un vendeur d'instrument (j'ai un excellent luthier si ça t'interresse Mackie), c'est du même niveau.
> 
> ...



Je pars de ma petite "expérience guitaristique".
J'ai eu en main assez longtemps de la squier, ibanez, yamaha, epiphone et lag (et de la fender/gibson dans une moindre mesure). J'ai donc eu l'occasion de comparer...
Les squier pour le budget de Nico c'est de la daube. Un truc de boutonneux pour faire le bogoss au réfectoire. Le son est mou, le bois vient d'ikea tchétchénie et la finition indigne d'une sous marque fender.
Ils sortent peut-être des trucs correct. Mais pas dans le budget indiqué.
 L'Epiphone je l'ai gardé 6 ans. Elle a pas bougé. La lutherie est très bonne et les micros honorables pour le prix. C'est une *véritable* mini Gibson.
Comme tu le dis, ça reste des instruments de séries. Ca n'empêche que les matières premières utilisées sont de meilleurs qualités sur une G ou une LP. Idem pour la conception.


Le plus important c'est qu'il se fasse plaisir.
Il demande des avis. Je lui en donne un.

J'arrête la pougnette.


----------



## cbbastopolo (10 Juillet 2009)

En même temps, les Danelectro que j'affectionne tout particulièrement sont en isorel....  pire que du bois de cagette... les micro sont  fabriqué avec des tubes de rouges à lèvre  :mouais:
enfin un peut tout le contraire d'une bonne lutherie, et malgré tout, ça sonne ...! ça a de la personnalité... et ça plein de guitaristes l'ont compris.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

cbbastopolo a dit:


> En même temps, les Danelectro que j'affectionne tout particulièrement sont en isorel....  pire que du bois de cagette... les micro sont  fabriqué avec des tubes de rouges à lèvre  :mouais:
> enfin un peut tout le contraire d'une bonne lutherie, et malgré tout, ça sonne ...! ça a de la personnalité... et ça plein de guitaristes l'ont compris.



Ouai voila. T'achètes de la personnalité.
Sur une Squier, tu achètes juste de la merde.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Moi quand j'ai acheté un appareil photo...



Oui, mais ça c'était quand tu étais banni du bar...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui, mais ça c'était quand tu étais banni du bar...



Il fallait bien qu'il shoote quelque chose


----------



## estcethomas (11 Juillet 2009)

bon alors j'ai été essayer quelques guitares cet aprem, à la base j'étais parties voir des basses (musicman) et un casque mais j'ai pensé à toi et j'ai essayé deux trois gratte mon bilant:
-squier, c'est pas mauvais mais pour avoir un instru de bonne facture c'est vrai qu'il faut mettre plus d'argent que ton budget (en même temps que je dis ça je me rends compte que je ne connais même pas ton budget?) mais les hauts de gamme sont vraiment sympa pour le blues un petite télé!:love::love::love:
-cort, que ce soit guitare ou basse j'accroche vraiment pas... Mais c'est vraiment très personnelle, donc je ne dirai pas grand chose d'autre j'en ai essayé une et je peux pas te dire pourquoi mais j'accroche pas quand je l'ai en main je ne ressens rien, je ne prend pas mon pied comme avec les autres donc c'est même pas la peine d'aller plus loin! C'est bien la preuve que même si tu ne sais pas jouer il faut absolument aller l'essayer parce que là même pas besoin de jouer rien ça passe pas! (c'est comme avec les femmes les meilleurs guitare sont celles avec lesquels tu as vraiment un coup de foudre! c'est ce qui m'est arrivé avec la jaguar plus basse que guitare mais les deux quand même!:love: Il me tarde d'avoir les finnance pour m'acheter la version guitare! Bref je m'éloigne!)
-epiphone, j'ai gardé la meilleur, à mes yeux, pour la fin! J'ai vraiment trouvé chez epiphone de bon instru pour des prix vraiment abordable (les moins chere sont quand même un peu plus chere que chez squier mais bien meilleur!), et chez eux tu trouves des gratte que j'aime beaucoup les LesPaul mais aussi et surtout les SG love qui sont d'exelentes guitare et je sais qu'avec deux trois modifs il y a vraiment moyen de faire une exelente guitare: j'ai un ami qui a monté des micro d'une vieille gibson dont le bois était en mauvais état et ben maintenant elle sonne du tonerre!

Donc voila le resultat de mon petit test de cet aprem pour moi c'est epiphone sans hésiter! Mais aussi une marque que j'aime bien, mais qui est plus typé rock metal, c'est dean!


----------



## moonlight serenade (12 Juillet 2009)

pour ce qui est d'apprendre la guitare, avoir des conseils, des avis, y'a ce site que je trouve pas mal 
http://www.guitariste.com/forums/


----------



## smog (14 Juillet 2009)

L'une des meilleures guitares dans ces prix : la Squier '51. Elle n'est plus fabriquée, mais on en trouve pas mal d'occase.
J'éviterais les Epiphone à bas prix.

Pour en revenir au 1er post, je crois que c'est une grosse bêtise de penser qu'il vaut mieux commencer par l'acoustique (ou pire, j'entends des fois "la classique" !).
En musique, selon moi le maître mot est "joue ce que tu aimes avec le matos adapté".

P.S. : le triangle, c'est un instrument rythmique qui demande une grande maîtrise pour être bien joué (reste à avoir les musiciens qui accompagnent !)


----------



## alawat (18 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> L'une des meilleures guitares dans ces prix : la Squier '51. Elle n'est plus fabriquée, mais on en trouve pas mal d'occase.
> J'éviterais les Epiphone à bas prix.
> 
> Pour en revenir au 1er post, je crois que c'est une grosse bêtise de penser qu'il vaut mieux commencer par l'acoustique (ou pire, j'entends des fois "la classique" !).
> ...



Le mieux, pour débuter est d'aller glaner des infos sur guitariste.com. Sur ce forum, il y du plus intéressant au n'importe quoi, du neu-neu au guitariste expert .....

Sinon, comme première gratte, inutile de commencer par l'acoutique si tu aime l'éléctrique. Simplement, il faut savoir qu'une bonne acoustique coûtera plus cher qu'une électrique de qualité équivalente mais qu'une électrique nécessite un ampli et celui-ci à plus d'importance pour ton son que la guitare.

Pour un premier achat, je pense qu'il vaut mieux s'orienter vers l'occasion, pour un budget limité, tu trouveras du bien meilleur matos (nombreux sont ceux qui achètent et revendent quelques mois plus tard ...)

Les guitaristes, en général, pour déchiffrer la musique utilise la "tablature", essaye TuxGuitar, un freeware, qui lit les tablatures au format GuitarPro.

Et puis il y a plein de vidéos sur youtube, bref, les ressources pour apprendre ne manquent pas .....


----------



## smog (18 Juillet 2009)

Salut Alawat  !


----------



## alawat (18 Juillet 2009)

smog a dit:


> Salut Alawat  !



Salut


----------



## estcethomas (18 Juillet 2009)

alors où ça en est de ta recherche?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit ce sera ma dernière contribution à ce fil, le matos c'est pipo




Oui et non ; Tu regardes ma gratte, elle vaut 130euros a tout casser, mon ampli 80, ca m'a empêché de commencer la gratte, d'accrocher et de vouloir aller avec beaucoup plus loin que le simple loisir ; après, quand tu vois certaines guitares, on peut pas dire que si tu mettais dans les mains d'un bluesman un flying ça donnerait grand chose...
D'ailleurs, j'vais pas tarder a acheter une nouvelle gratte, et je sais qu'après je retoucherais beaucoup moins celle que j'ai en ce moment, l'instrument est important, que ça soit en lui même (bois, micro, touché...) ou niveau de l'histoire qu'on à avec ( la 1ère guitare :love...

L'instrument compte, mais c'est avant tout celui qui s'en sert qui le fait vivre


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juillet 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui et non ; Tu regardes ma gratte, elle vaut 130euros a tout casser, mon ampli 80, ca m'a empêché de commencer la gratte, d'accrocher et de vouloir aller avec beaucoup plus loin que le simple loisir ; après, quand tu vois certaines guitares, on peut pas dire que si tu mettais dans les mains d'un bluesman un flying ça donnerait grand chose...
> D'ailleurs, j'vais pas tarder a acheter une nouvelle gratte, et je sais qu'après je retoucherais beaucoup moins celle que j'ai en ce moment, l'instrument est important, que ça soit en lui même (bois, micro, touché...) ou niveau de l'histoire qu'on à avec ( la 1ère guitare :love...
> 
> L'instrument compte, mais c'est avant tout celui qui s'en sert qui le fait vivre


 
Albert King qui n'était pas la moitié d'un bluesman jouait sur flying V...

Y en a des tas d'autres...

Pour le reste, effectivement avoir du matos "sain" peut aider, c'est d'ailleur ce que je disais à Mackie par MP, il a de la chance de commencer maintenant car, de nos jours les grattes pas cher ont beaucoup évolué, et si on se donne la peine de chercher un peu, on trouve du matos tout à fait honorable...

Ce n'était pas le cas avant les production chinoises et koréennes...


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2009)

L'avantage de commencer par une acoustique c'est que ça te fait les doigts, surtout si elle est pas top, du coup après quand tu passes sur une électrique, tu as l'impression que c'est trop facile.

En tout cas, 50 % du temps, le guitariste amateur s'échine pendant quelques mois voir quelques semaines seulement, et puis il met sa guitare au placard, la ressort de temps en temps et dit qu'avant il jouait mieux mais que là il a quand même bien perdu (et on fait alors semblant de le croire).

Tout ça pour dire que la guitare c'est loin de plaire à tout le monde, faut du temps avant de prendre du plaisir, d'être à l'aise avec l'instrument comme s'il faisait parti de toi, du coup moi je conseillerai plutôt une acoustique.

Après si t'as de l'argent en trop, fais toi plaisir


----------



## macinside (20 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> L'avantage de commencer par une acoustique c'est que ça te fait les doigts, surtout si elle est pas top, du coup après quand tu passes sur une électrique, tu as l'impression que c'est trop facile.



pour éviter les problèmes avec les voisins ça sera forcement une électrique


----------



## moonlight serenade (20 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> L'avantage de commencer par une acoustique c'est que ça te fait les doigts, surtout si elle est pas top, du coup après quand tu passes sur une électrique, tu as l'impression que c'est trop facile.
> Tout ça pour dire que la guitare c'est loin de plaire à tout le monde, faut du temps avant de prendre du plaisir, d'être à l'aise avec l'instrument comme s'il faisait parti de toi, du coup moi je conseillerai plutôt une acoustique.
> 
> Après si t'as de l'argent en trop, fais toi plaisir



t'as 100 fois raison n'empeche.
le probleme, c que savoir jouer sur une éléctrique signifie pas forcément savoir jouer de la guitare. Tu peux t'illusionner tres vite avec une électrique. Et puis pour comprendre les techniques de main droite, le ryhtme, les rien de mieux qu'une acoustique.
Moi j'ai commencé par l'éléctrique et apres avoir joué des tas de riffs de groupes connu d'une maniere potable, je me suis rendu compte que je savais pas jouer de la guitare.
maintenant, je suis a la flamenca et a la classique et ce que j'avais appris par l'éléctrique me sert plus a rien. au contraire, j'avais acquis de mauvais réflexes.
enfin c question de style aussi. si y veut jouer du rock, reggae ou du métal, et uniquement ca, c sur qu'il vaut mieux une éléctrique.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Pour le reste, effectivement avoir du matos "sain" peut aider, c'est d'ailleur ce que je disais à Mackie par MP, il a de la chance de commencer maintenant car, de nos jours les grattes pas cher ont beaucoup évolué, et si on se donne la peine de chercher un peu, on trouve du matos tout à fait honorable...



Entièrement d'accord


----------



## Bassman (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> t'as 100 fois raison n'empeche.
> le probleme, c que savoir jouer sur une éléctrique signifie pas forcément savoir jouer de la guitare. Tu peux t'illusionner tres vite avec une électrique. Et puis pour comprendre les techniques de main droite, le ryhtme, les rien de mieux qu'une acoustique.
> Moi j'ai commencé par l'éléctrique et apres avoir joué des tas de riffs de groupes connu d'une maniere potable, je me suis rendu compte que je savais pas jouer de la guitare.
> maintenant, je suis a la flamenca et a la classique et ce que j'avais appris par l'éléctrique me sert plus a rien. au contraire, j'avais acquis de mauvais réflexes.
> enfin c question de style aussi. si y veut jouer du rock, reggae ou du métal, et uniquement ca, c sur qu'il vaut mieux une éléctrique.



Nom de doc, quelle vision étriquée :affraid:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2009)

Etriquée, ça a quelque chose à voir avec trique ?
Comme, par exemple :

*Ma grosse trique !!!*


----------



## moonlight serenade (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nom de doc, quelle vision étriquée :affraid:



Non mais moi je lui conseillerais la classique plus quelques cours. Point positif, ca coute pas cher, enfin une guitare de débutant. Ca fait en général un son doux et pas dérangeant pour les voisins, et surtout, ça aiguise l'oreille comme un piano.
apres, tu peux tout aborder tous les styles, qd tu sais jouer classique ( blues, flamenco, jazz, jazz manouche, folk , rock, rag , picking, bossa nova..)  t'as la rigueur, les bons doigtés, les techniques de main droite, la science du trémolo,(il m'a fallu plus d'un an et demi pour avoir un bon trémolo) des arpèges, tout quoi!
Apres, t'abordes l'instrument comme une extension de toi. tu peux jouer n'importe quoi à ta façon. c'est mieux je trouve.
Fin bref, chacun son truc , mais moi c'est ce que je conseillerais a kelkun qui veut s'mettre à la guitare.


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Non mais moi je lui conseillerais la classique plus quelques cours. Point positif, ca coute pas cher, enfin une guitare de débutant. Ca fait en général un son doux et pas dérangeant pour les voisins, et surtout, ça aiguise l'oreille comme un piano...


Ne pas négliger non plus la guitare-trompette de cavalerie, idéale pour le voisinage,

ni la guitare-fusil de boucher, idéale pour aiguiser les oreilles (conseillée par monsieur Spok lui-même).


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> Non mais moi je lui conseillerais la classique plus quelques cours. Point positif, ca coute pas cher, enfin une guitare de débutant. Ca fait en général un son doux et pas dérangeant pour les voisins, et surtout, ça aiguise l'oreille comme un piano.



vu qu'un rien dérange je ne prendrai qu'une électrique  avec un casque et petit boitier pour brancher sur mon MacBook


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Nom de doc, quelle vision étriquée :affraid:



Il a quand meme pas tord dans le fond ... commencer par une accoustique c'est formateur pour les doigts et le poignet ...

Non ?


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> formateur pour les doigts et le poignet ...



Ça ou autre chose 


_merde, qui ma piqué mes identifiants _


----------



## Chang (21 Juillet 2009)

Effectivement ... tres pratique quand tu as les barnes qui te gruttent ...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Il a quand meme pas tord dans le fond ... commencer par une accoustique c'est formateur pour les doigts et le poignet ...
> 
> Non ?



Non, pipeau.

L'essentiel c'est de se consacrer à apprendre les vraies choses... l'esbroufe ça marche aussi en acoustique (heureusement...) !


----------



## Bassman (22 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Il a quand meme pas tord dans le fond ... commencer par une accoustique c'est formateur pour les doigts et le poignet ...
> 
> Non ?



Non, un type qui aurait appris exclusivement sur une acoustique aura des réflexes acoustiques. Tu lui colles une électrique entre les pognes et ben pouf : son dégueulasse parce qu'il ne saura pas géré le floyd rose, la trémolo bar, la tendresse du toucher (comparé à une folk eg.), hauteur des cordes, etc

Les bends ne sont pas du tout les mêmes. Bref c'est un toucher complètement différent.

Alors autant se consacrer sur l'essentiel : gamme/rythme/toucher sur une seule guitare, celle qu'on souhaite travailler. La complémentarité, ça s'apprend plus tard.


----------



## Chang (22 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Non, un type qui aurait appris exclusivement sur une acoustique aura des réflexes acoustiques. Tu lui colles une électrique entre les pognes et ben pouf : son dégueulasse parce qu'il ne saura pas géré le floyd rose, la trémolo bar, la tendresse du toucher (comparé à une folk eg.), hauteur des cordes, etc
> 
> Les bends ne sont pas du tout les mêmes. Bref c'est un toucher complètement différent.
> 
> Alors autant se consacrer sur l'essentiel : gamme/rythme/toucher sur une seule guitare, celle qu'on souhaite travailler. La complémentarité, ça s'apprend plus tard.



Je vois bien ce que Sonny et toi essaient de pointer, mais il me semble tout de meme plus versatile de faire de l'accoustique et ensuite de passer en plus a l'electrique que l'inverse ...

Le tremolo, le toucher, c'est different forcement ... mais ce n'est pas le plus important des le debut comme vous le dites vous meme. L'accoustique, c'est l'essentiel. Des cordes et une caisse de resonnance. Comme un piano d'etude j'imagine, non ? 

Enfin, tout ca est aussi surement une question de personalite, d'abilete ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Juillet 2009)

Ben l'acoustique a un toucher plus dur, donc l'électrique peut paraitre plus facile ; mais juste un petit exemple :

Là, j'reviens de 2 semaines de camping avec des amis ; on a emmené ma folk, et la classique d'un ami,  résultat, quand j'suis revenu sur ma électrique (généralement j'passe 80% du temps que je joues sur ma électrique) et ça m'a fait bien bizarre, même si je m'y attendais ; beaucoup plus facile à jouer niveau du doigté et des bends (cordes moins tendues, plus petit calibre, moins hautes...), mais après le jeu au doigts (main droite) passe beaucoup moins, la distorsion sonne qq fois un peu dégueulasse (bon après c'est l'affaire de 30min pour que ça redevienne comme avant), et par contre j'ai même bien progressé en sweep alors que j'ai du faire 3 arpèges par jour a tout casser sur la folk...

Donc bon on choisit entre une et l'autre pour commencer selon ses goûts où les conditions à respecter (bruit pour les voisins, problèmes de place...), mais je penses que la électrique est plus accrocheuse et plus vite "amusante" grâce à l'ampli et les différents sons qu'on peut avoir...




			
				Bassou a dit:
			
		

> Non, un type qui aurait appris exclusivement sur une acoustique aura des réflexes acoustiques. Tu lui colles une électrique entre les pognes et ben pouf : son dégueulasse parce qu'il ne saura pas géré le floyd rose, la trémolo bar, la tendresse du toucher (comparé à une folk eg.), hauteur des cordes, etc&#8230;
> 
> Les bends ne sont pas du tout les mêmes. Bref c'est un toucher complètement différent.
> 
> Alors autant se consacrer sur l'essentiel : gamme/rythme/toucher sur une seule guitare, celle qu'on souhaite travailler. La complémentarité, ça s'apprend plus tard.



Personnelement, j'sais pas gérer la whammy bar, essaie de trouver des grattes à 100euros avec un floyd rose... 
Mais sur la prochaine que j'aurais d'ici un mois j'en aurais un, j'suis pressé de le tester (puis la 7ème corde aussi :love

Mais sur le reste, après ça dépend ce qu'on veut jouer ; si tu veux avoir un gros niveau, une compréhension de la guitare etc j'suis entièrement d'accord ; mais après si c'est juste jouer pour apprendre quelques morceaux (guitariste du dimanche en gros), apprendre les gammes c'est rébarbatif et une perte de temps...
Tout dépend ce que l'on veut jouer, et à quel niveau


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je vois bien ce que Sonny et toi essaient de pointer


 

Naaaaaaan tu vois pas....

Car je suis derrière toi...........................................;;


ZIP....

Oui je sais...
:rose:
Je sais aussi...

Et oui...
:love:
Tu remercieras Amok il m'a tout appris...


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu remercieras Amok il m'a tout appris...



Voici le dernier clou de mon cercueil.... :rose:

Et BB King à Nice, c'était comment ? Il arrive toujours à pincer les cordes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Juillet 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Voici le dernier clou de mon cercueil.... :rose:
> 
> Et BB King à Nice, c'était comment ? Il arrive toujours à pincer les cordes ?



Je l'ai vu 3000 fois... je l'adore... c'est toute ma vie.

Mais Cimiez n'est plus... et depuis quelques années déjà. Je n'y vais plus donc.

En plus, concernant BB, je préfère rester sur les images que j'ai ou il jouait debout...

Mais je l'aime pour toujours !!!


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> vu qu'un rien dérange je ne prendrai qu'une électrique  avec un casque et petit boitier pour brancher sur mon MacBook



Tu peux pas leur casser la gueule ? Menacer les enfants ou les animaux ? (c'est ce que je fais moi et ça marche bien  )


----------



## banafouf (23 Juillet 2009)

hé sinon en mettant la main droite un peu sur le manche ça assourdit bien le bruit avec une accoustique, un p'tit truc de zikos que j'ai appris


----------



## Bassman (23 Juillet 2009)

chiffon sur les cordes ça marche aussi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> hé sinon en mettant la main droite un peu sur le manche ça assourdit bien le bruit avec une accoustique, un p'tit truc de zikos que j'ai appris




Un mini-palm muting quoi  
Après tu risques de plus entendre les cordes aigues par contre...


----------



## banafouf (23 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> chiffon sur les cordes ça marche aussi


 
pas con 
JPTK il utilise des petits chats vivants, mais je trouve ça un peu cruel :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (23 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> hé sinon en mettant la main droite un peu sur le manche ça assourdit bien le bruit avec une accoustique, un p'tit truc de zikos que j'ai appris



On reconnaît tout de suite les pros


----------



## banafouf (24 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> On reconnaît tout de suite les pros


 

je jouais jeux interdits j'avais meme pas 20 ans


----------



## cdubrutal (27 Juillet 2009)

yep, 
si je peux te conseiller de jouer un peu tout les jours (1/4h, 1/2h) ça te permettra de progresser assez rapidement et surtout de faire fructifier ta séance de 17h30 de travail tous les week-ends....

en tout cas bon courage !


----------



## JPTK (27 Juillet 2009)

Surtout il est essentiel, en plus de jeux interdit, de savoir jouer Smoke on The Water et Stairway to heaven, enfin si tu veux emballer de la grasse à la fesse molle et aux seins qui tombent prématurément, c'est idéal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2009)

Et de chanter en même temps, la moindre des choses pour les meufs


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et de chanter en même temps, la moindre des choses pour les meufs



Ah ouai là tu peux espérer une poitrine de 15 ans ferme :style:


----------



## Bassman (28 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ouai là tu peux espérer une poitrine de 15 ans ferme :style:



Et un séjour de 15 ans ferme


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et un séjour de 15 ans ferme



La majorité sexuelle est à 15 ans, j'ai jamais eu de soucis moi


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2009)

ptain, mackie arrête un peu avec les multipseudo...    
En plus t'a oublié un r à bernard...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (28 Juillet 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ptain, mackie arrête un peu avec les multipseudo...
> En plus t'a oublié un r à bernard...




Ca c'est du spécimen


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> La majorité sexuelle est à 15 ans, j'ai jamais eu de soucis moi



Tu ne m'as jamais rencontré en vrai... il y a des gens qui tuent pour ça, et c'est une excellente raison, probablement la seule.

Fait une fille, et je te garantie qu'on en re parlera même pas, tant ça te paraîtra évident...

Si si... même à toi...


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

grace a sonnyboy je sais quelle guitare je vais commander, de retour donc en septembre :love:


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu ne m'as jamais rencontré en vrai... il y a des gens qui tuent pour ça, et c'est une excellente raison, probablement la seule.
> 
> Fait une fille, et je te garantie qu'on en re parlera même pas, tant ça te paraîtra évident...
> 
> Si si... même à toi...



Oh ça va, j'étais pas sérieux, j'ai jamais eu d'attirance pour ce genre de trip... ah les papa y perdent tout humour dès qu'on parle de ça.


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ah les papa y perdent tout humour dès qu'on parle de ça.


Aucun humour.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Juillet 2009)

macinside a dit:


> grace a sonnyboy je sais quelle guitare je vais commander, de retour donc en septembre :love:


 
Alors tu prends quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)




----------



## jugnin (29 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


>



T'aurais pas _mieux_ à faire que de poster des photos à la con, toi ?


----------



## estcethomas (29 Juillet 2009)

Khyu a dit:


>



Excellent choix!!!


----------



## banafouf (29 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Oh ça va, j'étais pas sérieux, j'ai jamais eu d'attirance pour ce genre de trip... ah les papa y perdent tout humour dès qu'on parle de ça.


 
et pour les animaux tu plaisantais aussi, alors ? :mouais:


----------



## JPTK (29 Juillet 2009)

banafouf a dit:


> et pour les animaux tu plaisantais aussi, alors ? :mouais:



Ah non là c'est vrai !


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2009)

J'viens de m'offrir une Les Paul Special Bass :love:


----------



## gKatarn (8 Août 2009)

Tintin a reçu çà hier :






Il a l'air content


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2009)

Quand est ce que les fabricants de grattes comprendront qu'un floyd rose ne sert à rien sur une 7 cordes ?

Nan sans dec', une 6 cordes est déjà délicate à régler avec ce genre de chose, alors avec le tirant de 7 cordes, c'est youpi rintintin niveau justesse du son&#8230;:mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> rintintin niveau justesse du son:mouais:



non, c'est pour dark tintin


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

la on me propose une strato avec un ampli pour 400 euros ...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (25 Août 2009)

tout depend du modele et de la marque (strato FENDER? et quel modele).
idem pour l'ampli,

ceci dit, a ce prix tu peux avoir qqchose de correct pour debuter, je dis ca juste pour pas surpayer un truc pas cher a la base


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

Comme ça a déjà été dit tout dépend du matériel qu'on te propose: ça peut être une super affaire de folie que tout le monde ici pourrai t'envier comme une arnaque sans nom!
Il faut que tu nous en dise plus sur le matériel que l'on te propose. Et fais bien attention parce que comme tu as peut être pus le remarquer il y a une montagne de guitare strat (même en restant juste dans le squier fender, sans même parler de toute les autres marques), il faut que le vendeur soit super précis sur le matériel qu'il vend s'il te dit c'est une strat fender point ça ne veut absolument rien dire! Certaines fender sont moins bien que d'autre squier, c'est vraiment trop vague!
Un truc assez classic est de mettre un manche de fender sur une squier pas terrible et vendre ça aux débutants ou à ceux qui n'y connaissent rien pour une super fender, ils la vendent à des prix pas chère pour une fender mais très chère pour ce que c'est vraiment!
Il y a plein d'autres "arnaques" aux quelles il faut faire gaffe.
Tout ça pour dire que juste avec ce que tu nous as dit je ne pense pas que quelqu'un puisse te dire vas y fonces ou non surtout pas celle là!
J'espère avoir été à peu près clair...


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2009)

Sinon moi j'ai une guitare (un peu défoncée, mais elle sonne) dont je ne me sers plus, ca t'interresserai p'tet pour débuter et voir si tu envisages l'achat ou pas.

Enfin voilà, j'te la propose Mackie, tu vois.


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

il faut ensuite trouver un ampli!


----------



## Bassman (25 Août 2009)

Non je donne pas mon Ampeg SVT à lampes avec


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

et ça dit rendre service... Je trouve ça petit!


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Sinon moi j'ai une guitare (un peu défoncée, mais elle sonne) dont je ne me sers plus, ca t'interresserai p'tet pour débuter et voir si tu envisages l'achat ou pas.
> 
> Enfin voilà, j'te la propose Mackie, tu vois.



ça peu m'intéresser 



estcethomas a dit:


> il faut ensuite trouver un ampli!



il me faut juste un boitier USB pour le brancher sur le MacBook et jouer avec garage band


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

Si j'étais toi je me trouverai quand même un ampli parce que c'est pas pareil!
M'enfin si tu aimes sur garageband tu aimeras forcement sur un ampli!


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Si j'étais toi je me trouverai quand même un ampli parce que c'est pas pareil!



j'ai déjà expliquer pourquoi pas d'ampli et pourquoi pas de gratte sèche


----------



## estcethomas (25 Août 2009)

oui je sais bien, n'empêche je préfère jouer au casque sur un ampli, mais je comprends qu'acheter un ampli juste pour jouer au casque... Bref, tu nous as pas donné le modèle!


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ou le triangle. C'est bien le triangle.


MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   
















pardon 


Mackie pourrait confondre avec un cunnilingus... gaffe 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------




macinside a dit:


> j'ai déjà expliquer pourquoi pas d'ampli et pourquoi pas de gratte sèche


Moi y'en a pô kompris, tu peux rekepeteé debuis l'bédut ?


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Mackie pourrait confondre avec un cunnilingus... gaffe



un triangle peu aussi indiquer un futur cunnilingus


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> un triangle peu aussi indiquer un futur cunnilingus


ou un "cedez le passage"


----------



## macinside (25 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ou un "cedez le passage"



j'ai un véhicule prioritaire


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2009)

m'en fout, j'ai l'Increvable, la citerne et l'as du volant


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi y'en a pô kompris, tu peux rekepeteé debuis l'bédut ?



Tu le fais kro bien. :love:


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

finalement on me propose cela,  (sauf le labrador)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Mars 2010)

A quel prix ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

L'ampli Marshall, on dirait le même que celui de Tintin : t'as les références exactes ?


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> A quel prix ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------
> 
> L'ampli Marshall, on dirait le même que celui de Tintin : t'as les références exactes ?



c'est un marshall MG10


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2010)

Ben ça vaut le coup, mais ça dépend à quelle prix!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

finalement on veut me refiler le labrador  elle a été payer 595 euros chez woodbrass  (il y a plus qu'a bien négocier)


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2010)

et elle date de quand?
Mais en tout cas moi j'ai exactement la même et elle est vraiment super sympa!!!


----------



## macinside (7 Mars 2010)

estcethomas a dit:


> et elle date de quand?
> Mais en tout cas moi j'ai exactement la même et elle est vraiment super sympa!!!



Neuve


----------



## estcethomas (7 Mars 2010)

cool! 
Bonne négociation alors!


----------



## olaf1966 (8 Mars 2010)

C'est une excellente guitare, légère, facile à jouer, manche fin et agréable, très polyvalente. 

L'ampli est plus typé, mais si le son te convient, c'est du bon matériel.


----------



## macinside (8 Mars 2010)

c'est mon vil frere qui veut pas me la filer


----------



## estcethomas (8 Mars 2010)

ben demandes lui de te la "prêter" et tu lui rends plus tard!


----------



## Pouasson (8 Mars 2010)

La SG faded est pas mal. Mais faut changer le micro chevalet, il a pas assez de patate. Passer à un 500T (comme je l'ai fait ) est un bon compromis, ça garde le côté bluesy/rock, tout en augmentant la patate typique de Gibson. 

Le micro manche est par contre génial, un bon gras bluesy, et velouté en jazz, c'est juste énorme. 

Qui plus est, vu que c'est une faded, et qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de vernis (contrairement à la Standard recouverte de nitro-cellulosique), t'as une meilleure résonance, et donc un meilleur sustain (le touché du manche est, pour moi, plus agréable aussi, car ça ne glisse pas grâce au manque de vernis justement ). 

Par contre, le MG10 (et tous les MG en général) est une énorme bouse infâme. Quitte à prendre du transistor, autant se diriger vers Peavey par exemple... si Marshall produit de bons amplis à lampes (et encore, faut tomber sur le bon modèle, ils se sont vachement reposés sur leurs lauriers ces dernières années), en transistors, y'a mieux, et à meilleur prix. 


Ah oui, et mets des caches micros chromés, ça en jette plus!  















Et si tu veux un petit aperçu du changement de micro.... 

[DM]x2z30c_can-t-stop-rock-n-roll-ac-dc-cover_music[/DM]


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> La SG faded est pas mal. Mais faut changer le micro chevalet, il a pas assez de patate. Passer à un 500T (comme je l'ai fait ) est un bon compromis, ça garde le côté bluesy/rock, tout en augmentant la patate typique de Gibson.
> 
> Le micro manche est par contre génial, un bon gras bluesy, et velouté en jazz, c'est juste énorme.
> 
> ...



C'est bien beau tout ce matos, mais est-ce qu'au moins notre Aungus il taquine de la guitare ?
Et on veut des vidéos témoins 





P.S: je posterai ma Strat US ainsi que mes têtes d'ampli Marshall un peux plus tard... Si vous êtes gentils :love:


----------



## Pouasson (8 Mars 2010)

Bein j'ai posté une vidéo... 

Voilà le lien si elle s'affiche pas :

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2z30c_can-t-stop-rock-n-roll-ac-dc-cover_music

[DM]x2z30c_can-t-stop-rock-n-roll-ac-dc-cover_music[/DM]


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Bein j'ai posté une vidéo...
> 
> Voilà le lien si elle s'affiche pas :
> 
> ...



Ah ben oui, mon ClickToFlash me fait des tours 
Bon va falloir travailler l'attaque du manche un peu là... Arff c'est une SG suis-je bête, rien à voir avec l'attaque des Fender :love: :rateau:


----------



## Pouasson (8 Mars 2010)

C'est même pas comme si l'attaque du manche avait un quelconque rapport avec la marque de la gratte en plus...   

Mais je joue sur Fender aussi, TC90 avec des P90, j'attends la venue de ma Tele US là.  

J'aime pas trop les Strat (à part la Clapton avec les noiseless... enfin ce sont les noiseless que j'aime quoi 

Edit :

Pour les gratteux, le site Musity est fait pour vous, au fait 

Forums Musity - Communauté de musiciens francophones

C'est le site de Guitar Part.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Mars 2010)

Faut pas non plus trop pinailler... pour un débutant, qu'il y'ai pas mal de vernis ou pas ça va pas changer grand chose, pas besoin de micro géniaux non plus...
Y'a aussi le gratteux qui compte, le matos aide largement, mais pas quand tu débutes... J'ai commencé avec un pack Ibanez GIO + Marshall MG10 et ça m'a bien suffit, maintenant j'suis passé à la Schecter C7-FR, et même si quand je rejoues sur l'ibanez (qui est une bouse, faut pas s'attendre à des miracles à 120e  ) j'ai du mal, j'aurais pas vu la différence quand j'ai commencé y'a 2 ans... 

Et si l'attaque du manche à un réel rapport avec la marque, chaque marque ayant ses ptits trucs de fabriques... (Par exemple, j'galère comme un chien sur les manches "à la gibson" que ça soit la melody maker d'un pote où une copie de SG d'un pote, alors que sur ceux "à la fender", ça passe tout seul)

De toutes façons après c'est des questions de goûts, investir dans du matos à 2000e c'est plus se faire plaisir qu'un réel besoin... 

Concernant les MG c'est clair que c'est pas le top, mon 10W à quand même un son très bon pour son prix, après c'est clair que à la salle de répèt' on a un MG50, et autant sur les 4 cordes plus graves j'aime bien, mais dans les 3 aigus sans mon multi-effet c'est une torture... 

Mais sinon, mackie le pack me parait largement bien (faut voir le prix aussi), une SG pour commencer y'a pire  
Et l'ampli n'est pas non plus totalement minable, pour commencer ça me parait bien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil : T'en veux à Marshall ? Il te faisait du mal quand t'étais piti ? 

J'ai eu un MG100DFX pendant plusieurs années.
Ca vaut pas une tête Mesa Boogie mais ça envoie déjà très bien.
Le petit frère en 10W pour se faire la main, ça suffit largement. Surtout pour quelqu'un qui va jouer principalement au casque...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Mars 2010)

et quand je pense que DocEvil essayait de me draguer avec son tambourin et son triangle


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Khyu > Le MG100DFX, à part payer la marque j'vois pas bien l'intérêt. En fait, toute la série MG. C'est pas une question de débutant ou pas (enfin si, dans le sens où le débutant aura plaisir à avoir du Marshall pour du Marshall). C'est tout simplement qu'il y a bien mieux que Marshall en amplis transistors dans cette gamme de prix.

Et à vrai dire, j'ai du mal à comprendre vos arguments du "c'est bien suffisant pour débuter"... bein non, j'suis pas d'accord. Si pour le même prix, on peut avoir mieux, autant prendre mieux heing. C'est pas parce que t'es débutant que tu dois t'habituer de suite à avoir un son moisi (au contraire même, certains s'y habituent tellement qu'ils finissent par acheter des Spider de chez Line 6... bon ok j'trolle là ). 

Peavey et Roland proposent de bien meilleures alternatives au niveau qualité/prix que Marshall. 

Alors en lieu et place d'un MG10, bein un Roland Cube 10, ou 15, c'est nettement mieux. Les HP sont plus gros, et l'électronique de bien meilleure qualité.

Alors pour le même ordre de prix, être débutant ne veut pas dire se rabattre sur des produits au rabais, où qui se reposent sur leurs lauriers.  


(j'ajouterai que le préamp et l'ampli jouent carrément sur le son au casque, y'a pas que le côté qui crache de l'ampli à prendre en compte... et les préamp MG... mouais quoi..)


Dark-Tintin >



> Et si l'attaque du manche à un réel rapport avec la marque, chaque marque ayant ses ptits trucs de fabriques... (Par exemple, j'galère comme un chien sur les manches "à la gibson" que ça soit la melody maker d'un pote où une copie de SG d'un pote, alors que sur ceux "à la fender", ça passe tout seul)



Nop, pas d'accord. Tu te gourres juste dans les termes.

L'attaque du manche, ça a rien à voir avec le confort de jeu. Que tu aimes les profils en C, en D, ou en V, c'est un choix perso, la texture et le touché pareil.

L'attaque sur une gratte, elle est propre à chaque gratteux, pas à chaque guitare. Avoir la main lourde ou non dépend pas de la marque, donc. Que certains profiles soient associés à des marques, là, oui. Et c'est ce dont je parlais avec le manche de la faded qui, avec son vernis en moins et son manche en D, accroche bien plus qu'une série Sabre de chez Ibanez, ce qui est logique. 

Et même réponse qu'au dessus concernant le fait de débuter. Si on peut avoir mieux au même prix, autant prendre la meilleure alternative. Si on a commencé avec une bouse de MG10, c'est parce qu'on n'y connaissait rien, c'est tout. Mais si on part du postulat que quelqu'un peut t'aider à choisir autre chose, encore une fois, de mieux, pour le même prix, ça change la donne, et on peut donc débuter avec du meilleur matos.

Donc désolé de vous contredire sur l'ampli, mais j'trouve que ça pêche vachement à côté de la gratte, débutant ou non.

S'il est offert, gratuit, et qu'il y a pas possibilité d'en acheter un autre, soit. 

C'est mieux que rien, mais j'irai jamais dire que c'est pas mal, loin de là.
S'il y a un budget ampli, il y a tonne de références plus intéressantes que ça, et notamment pour la MAO, avec prises adéquates, et préamplis performants.


----------



## Gronounours (9 Mars 2010)

M'en fout. Moi j'attaquais tellement dur que je pétais du 125 en tirant (sur le E de la basse bien entendu)


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Et tu mettais de la cyano pour refermer les crevasses comme SRV?


----------



## Chang (11 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> M'en fout. Moi j'attaquais tellement dur que je pétais du 125 en tirant



Ouah l'autre il se croit sur le fil des 2 roues ... han, le naze ...  ...


----------



## macinside (15 Mars 2010)

ça y est, j'ai une strato' :love: il n'y a pas qu'a apprendre  (et acheter le kit de connexion USB  )


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

Bon aller . 
Heureux possesseur depuis bientôt 15 ans d'une strat US sunburst modèle 1996 spéciale 50th Anniversary. Touches érable et pas cette m**** de pallisandre  :rateau:.
Avec comme pédales d'effets une Jim Dunlop Rotovibe pour l'effet chorus et vibrato, une Roger Mayer Classic Fuzz (un look d'enfer ) et une Vox Wha Wha V847 

Je me tâte depuis un moment sur l'acquisition d'une Octavia Roger Mayer :hein: D'ailleurs si des musicos ont déjà eu l'occasion de l'utiliser, je suis preneur d'avis


----------



## Dark-Tintin (15 Mars 2010)

Pour les modos : changer le titre du sujet en "Appel aux gratteux : étalez votre matos !"


----------



## macinside (16 Mars 2010)

je viens d'acheter une interface audio cakewalk, je prend mon premier cour avec garange band :love: rendez vous dans un an


----------

